# New Photoblog



## mtnmanjc (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I've recently added a photoblog as part of my website.  The goal is to post a new image every couple of days.  There are several images already on the photoblog, so please take a look and let me know what you think of the images and the photoblog design.

http://mountain-man-photography.com/wordpress/

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## tranceplant (Nov 3, 2008)

good wordpress theme.. but you need more contrast on your pictures I think


----------

